# About to Give up!



## cellulan (Jan 29, 2006)

I am trying to replace a 80 GB maxtor with a 320 GB Wd in a sony svr-3000 with Tivo os7.2.

I backed up the original drive with 

mfsbackup -f 9999 -1so /mnt/tivo.bak /dev/hda

And I have tried each of the below restore possibilities with no success - It just keeps rebooting. If I let it reboot for a couple of hours, it sometimes gets to now playing, but if i restart, it all starts again(rebooting forever)

mfsrestore -s 200 -r 4 -xzpi /mnt/tivo.bak /dev/hda
tpip -s /dev/hda

mfsrestore -s 270 -r 4 -xzpi /mnt/tivo.bak /dev/hda
tpip -s /dev/hda

mfsrestore -s 320 -r 4 -xzpi /mnt/tivo.bak /dev/hda
tpip -s /dev/hda

mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi /mnt/tivo.bak /dev/hda

This one should work FOR SURE since it's the same config as the backed up drive!! - But it does NOT!!!!

mfsrestore -bzpi /mnt/tivo.bak /dev/hda

Anyone have any ideas????


----------



## cellulan (Jan 29, 2006)

OK,

I also tried tpip -s --swapped /dev/hda

No Luck

I also tried byteswapping on boot using the PTV 4.01 cd

No Luck

I see that Weaknees sells an upgrade kit with dual 400GB drives, so I am sure a 320 gb drive should work, but i have run out of ideas!!

Anyone???


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

The problem may be the wrong dev commands with how you have your stuff hooked up to the computer. Please tell us exactly how all the drives are hooked up (primary master, primary slave, secondary master, etc) so we can again look at your steps and see if there is a problem there.


----------



## cellulan (Jan 29, 2006)

I think I finally got it!

I searched the net and found a Tivo upgrade diary at

http://www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade3.html

He used the restore command instead of mfsrestore on the ptv v4.01 iso.

So, I used the commands

restore -x -s 320 -zpi /mnt/tivo.bak /dev/hdb (new 320 GB drive on pri slave)
tpip -s --swapped /dev/hdb

Everything is working!!!!!

Now i just have to reboot a few times to see if it stays working!

Thanks for the response - I will update this thread if it works or not.


----------



## cellulan (Jan 29, 2006)

OK - It started rebooting on restart(again) - I just got lucky on the first reboot. 

What I then did was a clear and delete everything and now I can finally say it's working quite well! There must have been some corrupt data or programs or something causing all my reboots. 

Last question - Is there a way to determine if my 320mb swap space is truly 320mb and the header is correct? Do I mount the drive and look at the boot log in /var/log? Is there even such a log on the tivo file system?


----------



## AV_Novice (Jan 19, 2006)

From your first post it looks like you were trying to restore to your Primary Master "/dev/hda"



cellulan said:


> mfsrestore -s 200 -r 4 -xzpi /mnt/tivo.bak /dev/hda
> tpip -s /dev/hda


Then you posted success with this......



cellulan said:


> So, I used the commands
> 
> restore -x -s 320 -zpi /mnt/tivo.bak /dev/hdb (new 320 GB drive on pri slave)
> tpip -s --swapped /dev/hdb
> ...


It appears you changed the command to your Primary Slave. Did you physically move the drive from the Master connection to the Slave? Change the jumpers? Possibly were trying to access the wrong drive all along?

Just curious if it was actually the command that resolved the problem or a typo.


----------



## AV_Novice (Jan 19, 2006)

cellulan said:


> Last question - Is there a way to determine if my 320mb swap space is truly 320mb and the header is correct? Do I mount the drive and look at the boot log in /var/log? Is there even such a log on the tivo file system?


When you executed the tpip command, it should have reported back to you a message confirming the size of the swap file.


----------



## cellulan (Jan 29, 2006)

I was often moving drive around from pri to slave depending on how easy it was to access jumpers/cables, But I always(i think) knew if I was using pri(hda) slave(hdb).

And yes, tpip reported the correct settings, but I am curious as to how to view the actual boot log of a tive to see it actually say it found, mounted and is using the full swap file partition.

I guess I'll try looking at /var/log using the ptv cd when I get another chance to play with the drive - I am currently transferring the recordings back to the tivo that I saved prior to the clear and delete everything command.

Thanks for everyones help/suggestions.


----------

